# Daisy the baby basset



## russianhenry (Nov 11, 2012)

This is Daisy, my five month old Basset Hound


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2012)

Awww, so very cute


----------



## russianhenry (Nov 11, 2012)

wellington said:


> Awww, so very cute



Thank you!! She is spoiled rotten


----------



## wellington (Nov 11, 2012)

russianhenry said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, so very cute
> ...



And they should be


----------



## terryo (Nov 11, 2012)

OMG! Those ears, that face! She is adorable! I'd be spoiling her rotten too.


----------



## NudistApple (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah, she is beautiful.


----------



## shellibelli72 (Nov 12, 2012)

AHHHHHHH those eyes!!! Just precious!


----------



## kanalomele (Nov 12, 2012)

Cutie ptootie! Thanks for sharing!


----------

